# Gun Buy back Program



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys and Gals, I have to sadly tell yall, I have surrendered ALL of my firearms. Every One of them.
You see, there was a no questions asked, no serial number running gun buy back program, and I felt compelled to quietly and quickly trade all the firearms I ever had in for a few gift cards.
I cant tell you when, where, or how much I gave, because its anonymous..
I suggest you guys look into it..
Id feel better if you did.
Donnie


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes Deebs, I'm right there with you buddy. I turned ALL of my guns in and got a couple of gift cards to Popeyes Fried Chicken and Bojangles.

I'm very sad now because these guns were all finely made precision instruments as well as family heirlooms;

































:vs_blush:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a couple early Smith's they can buy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey wasnt this the first step in getting the Bloomin Aussies disarmed and plunged into criminal anarchy? Lets tread lightly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I sold all mine to Jayvonte. Did the deal in the Walmart parking lot.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I sold all mine out of the trunk of my car to a guy named (I think) Carlos the Cutter.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

LOL. Buy back my ass! If this ever comes about, no way are they going to buy your guns at a reasonable price. You’ll be lucky to get $50.00 per gun. So your favorite $1000 Ar15........ kiss it goodby for a measly $50. This is gun confiscation, pure and simple.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think Eric Holder was there.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

How can anyone buy back something they never owned?

The Sheriff and Police chief here has a buy back now and then.
They give you a Walmart gift card-- who wants that??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Guys and Gals, I have to sadly tell yall, I have surrendered ALL of my firearms. Every One of them.
> You see, there was a no questions asked, no serial number running gun buy back program, and I felt compelled to quietly and quickly trade all the firearms I ever had in for a few gift cards.
> I cant tell you when, where, or how much I gave, because its anonymous..
> I suggest you guys look into it..
> ...


 So that was you behind me in line for the gift cards.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am really sorry I took all of mine fishing last week and the boat capsized. I had to bring them because everyone knows to leave them at home they may go out and shoot someone. I just was not willing to take the chance. I just wish I had known this buy back was going on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.......


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think I have enough defective parts laying around that if they run a buy back I can slap something together and get rid of the junk I would not use or sell.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> View attachment 100249





Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Not even this creep could keep convince Colt to keep selling AR 15's, instead they took the wrong course of action, and stopped selling them.
They are like Beto, they are generally wrong, and they cannot find the right way anymore. This guy will disappear after a while, and so will Colt.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Not even this creep could keep convince Colt to keep selling AR 15's, instead they took the wrong course of action, and stopped selling them.
> They are like Beto, they are generally wrong, and they cannot find the right way anymore. This guy will disappear after a while, and so will Colt.


I don't think Colts decision has anything to do with political correctness, there are companies making better ARs and selling them cheaper. There really is not a market for an AR of slightly better quality at a significantly higher price than average.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

jimb1972 said:


> I don't think Colts decision has anything to do with political correctness, there are companies making better ARs and selling them cheaper. There really is not a market for an AR of slightly better quality at a significantly higher price than average.


My point was not that they are PC, my point was that they make bad decisions, and I don't think they are going to survive, as a major company. Some of the cheaper AR's are junk, they must be; and some are good guns.

Right now, the price is being driven downwards, which can lead to shoddy guns, after a while. In any event, Colt could not adjust, and lower its prices, while keeping its quality. I don't see them surviving as a major gun company.

I will credit them with bringing back the Cobra, but their SAA cost $1,800. That seems too high.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I sold all mine to a guy named Corn Pop. He said he has a long-time grudge against a guy named Joe...….


----------



## Preppermed (Apr 7, 2019)

Prepper selling their guns?? What the Hell????


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Preppermed said:


> Prepper selling their guns?? What the Hell????


We call it *cough cough* "plausible *hack grunt* deniability" *cough cough*


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know alot of ARs were carried over the southern border by the BATF and DEA and sold to some guy named El Chapo Guzman. That must be a great way to get rid of them. The Government knows what's best.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

During his second term, 

Massachusetts governor Michael S Dukakis pushed for an assault gun ban during his aborted presidential run.

His idea was to outright ban them all!!!

There was no "buyback" program, he was of the opinion,

that once they are declared illegal they would be contraband and have no value.

This turd cost the state tens of millions of dollars and hundreds of jobs, 

all by blocking the states National Guard from going to Central America for annual training.

The tank he rode around belonged to one of the very armor units he blocked.

If that had been my CVC helmet he wore, I would have burned it afterwards.

That was an "I'm for the military" BS piece, it was the laughing stock of the country.

Right after the election, the Guard Bureau pulled the entire 110th Armored out of the state.

H. W. Bush 41, beat his ass, thank god.

It was when they pulled the armor out that I retired from the guard.

Hilda beast took art of the corruption lessons from him.


----------

